# cant get trans away from bellhousing



## caddyray (Nov 21, 2018)

Trying to get trans away from bellhousing to replace throw out bearing on my 2006 gto. Seems to be stuck on the guide pins. Tried to use a chisel that wouldn't budge it. Then tried a putty knife to no avail. Tried 3ft pry bar on rear of trans. HELP


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you POSITIVE that you've gotten all the bolts out? That'd be my guess...

Bear


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Does it separate just a little bit or not at all?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome !!

yah I am a '68 69 guy and my cars all have muncies

I have not had that issue b4 

but

xxx2 on 1 more bolt .... unless you have some kind of corrosion going on

be carefull under there .... I dont wanna sound like your mama .... but ...



https://www.google.com/search?q=200...UIDigB&biw=1067&bih=691#imgrc=yEi7e6yctp1oMM:

I am sure you have google it already .... 

theres alot of great help here ... but googles your 2nd best friend after us ..............


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

I put up a link to the factory shop manual here: https://www.gtoforum.com/f2/factory-shop-manual-04-06-gto-132603/

You can download the whole thing or just the section you want. 

It will show you a drawing of the trans - bell housing and you can review and then sort out if you have the topmost bolt out. Which I do not think you do. 

You are also going to want to buy the Tick performance slave cylinder / throwout bearing with the remote bleeder. Really. I mean - REALLY.


----------

